# Looking for Gunsmith in Puget Sound Area



## Ben2K (Dec 28, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good gunsmith in Western Washington state? Preferably in Eastern King County. I need to get a trigger job done on a pistol.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

Norpoint Shooting Range has a gunsmith that can do that kind of work, they are located in Arlington, Snohomish County.You can look up their web-site.


----------

